# RTS 10.0 available anywhere?



## seabeemike (Nov 24, 2012)

Just getting back into the hobby and realized that Atlas in no longer offering RTS. Is there anywhere online where it may still be downloaded?


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

seabeemike said:


> Just getting back into the hobby and realized that Atlas in no longer offering RTS. Is there anywhere online where it may still be downloaded?


Mike,

Not sure if you can find it around, but I would recommend another, very good layout design program called Anyrail.

Here's the link You can download a demo version that will give you some number of elements to place. If you like it, you can buy it for around $70. I found it to be money well spent! 

Jim


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

seabeemike said:


> Just getting back into the hobby and realized that Atlas in no longer offering RTS. Is there anywhere online where it may still be downloaded?


 
Just wondering how long ago you tried to down the RTS software,because I just down loaded it about a month ago just fine.........Mike


----------

